# 2.7t into my audi 90 csq



## dub lover (Jan 29, 2002)

what do you think...my plans are to swap a new 2.7t into my car
it currently has the 2.8 v6...so i think the tranny and mounts should match up...








but let me know if anyone has ever heard of this or knows anything about it
thanks


----------



## SuperGroove (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: 2.7t into my audi 90 csq (dub lover)*

I think it'd be wiser for you to buy a Coupe Quattro, and swap in a 2.2L I5.
I don't think you'll get any help swapping in a 2.7T in your car.


----------



## evilaudi (Mar 20, 2000)

*Re: 2.7t into my audi 90 csq (SuperGroove)*

it SHOULD mount up, but you will have clearance issues with the manifolds and turbos on the frame. Also, you will need to run an engine management capable of interacting with Drive by wire.
Noone has tried to complete it but that doesn't mean that noone else is thinking of it


----------



## Haiku Master (May 29, 2003)

*Re: 2.7t into my audi 90 csq (evilman69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *evilman69* »_Also, you will need to run an engine management capable of interacting with Drive by wire.


This means factory management only







Stupid DBW....
Anyway all the important things have been mentioned. I am sure Dave will come in here and mention the durability of turbos on the 2.7tt motor...just in case he doesn't...they have a little problem with breaking turbos and that means the motor has to come out. I think you could make it fit with no cutting if you are ready to fabricate some custom manifolds to bring the turbos up. The stock manifolds hang down and will hit the frame rails..bring them up and then they start hitting other things in the engine bay, but those could be relocated. 
Last point: the 01A transmission is not famous for being strong...I'm not sure I'd want a modded 2.7tt on a 01A tranny


----------



## evilaudi (Mar 20, 2000)

*Re: 2.7t into my audi 90 csq (Haiku Master)*

Nope...Electromotive TEC III will run DBW...that was MY plan.
Custom manifolds could work well. I am wondering about talking to KTR performance about going single-turbo like their S4. That would solve a lot of problems


----------



## Haiku Master (May 29, 2003)

*Re: 2.7t into my audi 90 csq (evilman69)*

Hmm I suppose using the table-defined GPOs you could do that, but I had not considered that as an option. Thanks for the heads up! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

